

Fast Internet Service Speeds Business Development in Chattanooga - petethomas
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/04/technology/fast-internet-service-speeds-business-development-in-chattanooga.html

======
btrautsc
We founded our company in Chattanooga. Happy to talk to anyone curious about
what's happening in the city.

~~~
voltagex_
I really have to wonder if non-tech companies are seeing the benefits that you
are. I once tried to start a "Save the NBN" group here in Australia (the NBN
was our ill-fated fibre-to-the-home project). One of the problems is
communicating how important fast, reliable broadband is to non-techies.

